# Getting through difficult time



## ZooN (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all, I am new here. Well I have not many friends and I couldn't talk to anyone about my marriage problem. I got married almost 9 months but my wife and I know each other for about 10 years now. Recently, my wife just suddenly change, she just dosen't want me around her anymore. She doesn't want to see my face, hear my voice, barely look or smile at me. She just get annoy everything about me. This just make me miserable and depress. 

After I could get her talked, I found out that she just want her freedom back. The freedom that she had before we got marry. She told me that the feeling she has for me is a kind of love like brother or friend but not as a husband or even a boyfriend. She just want to be alone without me around her all the time. But before this has happened, she is the one that want me around her all the time. We were even planing to have a baby just before she has changed.

I am really confuse with her feeling. I am quite sure that she is not cheating on me or anything. It just something wrong with her feeling toward me. I love her all of my heart. I always honest to her and will do everything to make her happy. I didn't expect this will be happening in our marriage life.

I don't know what to do. She just told me to wait and she may be back to what she was before, just may be.I can just only hope that this would be only temporary and I will get her back where she used to be again.


----------



## vistaSux (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi zoon - I don't know what to tell you, but just hang in there. Sorry I don't have any real advice for you, I just couldn't stand that no one has responded to your question. I'm sorry you are going through this. It's hard on you I know....

I wish I could offer something with substance. I hope things work out for the best. Good luck to you.


----------



## sage.xwifez (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Zoon
I have a feeling there is more to this than you realize or you are telling us. 

Were you romantically involved for ten years, or were you just acquaintances? 

Why are you so sure she isn't having an affair? With such a sudden change of feeling towards you an affair is quite a likely answer.

And you don't say what she wants? Is she hanging around to see if her feelings for you come back? Maybe they will and maybe they will disappear again.

From your post it is obvious that you have been very hurt and are very confused. Marriage is supposed to be a commitment of love and support and it doesn't sound like your wife is doing either of these things very well.

All you can do is back off and be the most effective person you can be. Don't push yourself on to her, or beg; leave her alone and use the time to work out what you want from your life, whether or not she is in it. I wouldn't be having her back unless she has a pretty good reason for her behavior and a very strong desire to work on whatever the problem was to ensure it doesn't happen again.

Good Luck


----------

